# Show off your tinplate! Anything goes



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok I'll start this off. Post anything tinplate. Buildings , trains, etc. Ed, even your cans here is a wind up toy a got a while back. It's missing the key, anyone know where to get one or a picture of one so I can reproduce it? Also the top on one side is missing. The lithos are good and it works great. Was a good buy at something like 15$ shipped.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have some recent additions, made by MARX


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice t, I got the station, missing the box, the crossings and semovor are nice something about the simplistic designs along with detailed lithos make this stuff cool


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

I will have to dig out my tin stuff and post pic today


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I always liked the lithographs on the Marx stuff.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

These were just extras in a junk box, I am curious about the stop semaphore , it has a second coil underneath that is used on bells. I will have to research that one. The box will be another thread.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*Now, I Miss My Trains*

All of my prewar train sets are in storage. My children took it upon themselves to do so Aug/Sep 2014. Everyone of my boxed accessories are there, also. It's a long involved story but they say they did it to protect their mother and I. All of my photo albums are in a safe deposit box with my insurance papers.

So now I have just a few items at home that I've been tinkering with. Every now and again I order a new piece of vintage tinplate. I have it delivered to a friends home. (another long story)He then brings it for me to look at, like it belongs to him. He leaves it behind as if he forgot to take it with him.

My word of advice for all. Build your collection out of trains you can enjoy and not the more collectible items. At my age I will never be able to build another collection. At least I have my fond memories


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

T-Man said:


> These were just extras in a junk box, I am curious about the stop semaphore , it has a second coil underneath that is used on bells. I will have to research that one. The box will be another thread.


The Stop Semaphore on the right is Marx #417. Marx made various versions of the #417, but the solenoid coil was to activate the bell. Other Marx "Caution High Speed Train" signs are #409, and #414 units. Hard to put an exact date on whatever version you come up with.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I understand now the bell attached to the top coil and was rung from underneath!!! I could not find it on a broad image search THANKS!!!!! I know they are older than I am. With a id number maybe I can find out more.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Pappy, you have this forum, I hope you tinker for many more years to come. I don't have any collectible tin most of it I had to hammer back in shape. One train collector told me to collect tin buildings so I have gotten some flier and MARX stuff. All of it is runnable, most of it is rescued.:laugh:


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*Dating Prewar MARX*

teledoc & T-Man,
Dating prewar MARX is almost a impossible task. As there was so many variations over the years. The MARX Collector's manuals are a fantastic guide. Many folk end up red-faced and frustrated when attempting to date prewar MARX.

Years ago CTT did a special article on Jim & Debby Flynn's collection of prewar MARX. It's really something as it takes up one entire large room of their home. It upsets me so much as I cannot remember what year or issue. It comes with age.

There was also a wonderful article in The TCA "Q". If you search the TCA Archives you can find it with ease.


----------



## Chris Lonero (Sep 13, 2015)

Here is some of it.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Now I know what prewar heaven is!:thumbsup:

I found a video for the MARX 417 They ran the video and used some timing relays.







I search CTT and had dozens of mags with prewar, no luck yet.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Chris is that newer stuff? I dont recognize most of it? 
T man cool video, never seen that work


----------



## Chris Lonero (Sep 13, 2015)

sjm9911 said:


> Chris is that newer stuff? I dont recognize most of it?
> T man cool video, never seen that work


Most of it is newer reproduction and some of the Christmas cars except for the Lionel box car I restored.


----------



## SeaTroller (Feb 2, 2013)

*My newest additions*

Nothing as nice as what you guys have, but my newest toys.
All as they came out of the box.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice sea troller. Looks almost new, litos are in excellent shape! I always had a soft spot for Marx stuff. It always looks cool to me. But im going to have to dig up some Lionel stuff as this thread is leaning to the Marxist side


----------



## SeaTroller (Feb 2, 2013)

These are so much more affordable. Don't have to dig as deep into the pocket 
The engines just keep running.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

One of my favorites...


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Like Chris, I had to have that Tinplate litho Lionel Factory. I'm a toy train guy and it looks great. Another modern tinplate item that I just had to have was the Lionel livery Rail Zepplin wind up. Its a neat item and a lot of fun. Runs great on FasTrack.

Several years ago CTT had an article on how to power one. I thought about it, but did not want to cut the body as they did. Anyway, the Rail Zepplin is cool and when not running it spends time as a flat car load.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

sjm9911 said:


> Ok I'll start this off. Post anything tinplate. Buildings , trains, etc. Ed, even your cans here is a wind up toy a got a while back. It's missing the key, anyone know where to get one or a picture of one so I can reproduce it? Also the top on one side is missing. The lithos are good and it works great. Was a good buy at something like 15$ shipped.


My wife got one of those for me a few years back. Nice little toy. The box is in the attic somewhere under the platform and says made in Russia if I remember correctly. Here is a photo of the skate key.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Sjm9911 & lehigh74, Is the windup mechanism the post sticking out the side, and is it a square post? I noticed a hole on top, above the on/off lever. What is that for?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Can I play in the Tinplate area? Here's something different that's "tin", a 1950 portable radio with tubes, remember those?


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

teledoc said:


> Sjm9911 & lehigh74, Is the windup mechanism the post sticking out the side, and is it a square post? I noticed a hole on top, above the on/off lever. What is that for?


Yes, the wind up post is sticking out the side. It's a square shaft 0.10" on a side. The hole in the top is the pivot / rivet hole for the on/off lever.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Neat radio John. Does it still work? Looks like its tuned to KYW.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Sjm, Thanks to lehigh74's answer, you could use an old fashion skate key, or another option would be a radiator bleeder key (used on hot water house radiators, to bleed air out of system). I think you can find the bleeder key at hardware stores, or even HD & Lowes.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Lehigh74 said:


> Neat radio John. Does it still work? Looks like its tuned to KYW.


Yep, but it's hard to find the batteries for it. It takes a high voltage 67 volt battery.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

*My prized tinplate*

This is my addition to this thread, which was given to me from a cousin. My original Postwar trains were passed on to my cousin back in the 1960's (trains took a back seat, cars & girls moved in it's place), LOL. My cousin returned my trains, and added more to the returns that came from his grandmother's attic. Although it was very dirty, and needed polishing the chrome, I wound up with the complete set (minus the Set box). This is a 1935-36 Hoge Shovelnose Streamline set. Got it all cleaned up, and replaced the brittle wiring, and it runs like a champ (forward only). This is the ONE train that needs 5 rail track but will work on standard O/027 track. The two extra rails are for a buzzer and a bell that are activated with buttons on the Hoge transformer.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

OK, that's a really cool piece of tinplate! :appl:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey all thanks for the answers and advice for the keys! 

Doc that's one great train! Shiny too. Did you have a thread on it? I remember seeing or talking about it. It's soon shiny, I want one!

Grj, what's a radio? it's cool anyway, whatever it is. 1950s , it looks spacelike.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

sjm9911, I posted that well over a year ago, soon after my stuff was returned to me from my cousin. Got my stuff back, plus 4 more boxes of extra stuff, which included this Hoge Shovelnose. I had never seen one, or even knew of "HOGE mfg.", so I had to do a lot of searching to find what I could about the set. The parts of the set were scattered through 4-5 different boxes, and soon found that I had a COMPLETE SET, five rail track, original Hoge Lock-on, Hoge 950 transformer, which only belongs to this particular loco, (track power, horn button, buzzer button). The other Hoge trains only provided track power (rheostat control).


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi, a few of my Marx tinplate stuff, just set up my layout and can`t seem to stop buying more. 




























We restored this Vanderbilt.










New bell.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

A couple vids of some key wind locos.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqfBp7Trlqg

How the whistle works.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0MIWweLJkI

A Hafner.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqfBp7Trlqg

Clockwork Vanderbilt with sparker.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=crkE2Cnl9Ss

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQ7H3PYly8g


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice videos, I never say the sparker in action, so very cool. Also nice closeup on the insides of that whistle, never saw one up close before. Thats what I like about some of the older stuff. They were so simplistic but the technology of the time when they were made was so advanced. Still really cool stuff even by todays standards. Thanks for posting!


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

sjm9911 said:


> Nice videos, I never say the sparker in action, so very cool. Also nice closeup on the insides of that whistle, never saw one up close before. Thats what I like about some of the older stuff. They were so simplistic but the technology of the time when they were made was so advanced. Still really cool stuff even by todays standards. Thanks for posting!


Your welcome glad ya enjoyed the vids. thanks.
Should have another Vanderbilt with 6 cars coming today and I bought a Pre war Canadian Pacific 3000 in the 2-4-2 configuration.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Video of the Marx Crossman shanty and the new Vanterbilt loco and coal cars.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrnPObAvQl4


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Cool , never knew marx made a watchman. Couple of questions, does the Marx transformer have an constant volt accessory output? Just trying to give you some ideas. You can directly power the accessories from that, or another transformer. Just hook the ground ( outside rail) up to make it work. You could also try insulated track sections, easy to make and work better then the pressure plate. But that probably will not solve the power issue. Oil up te moving parts and clean out the mechanical systems, sometimes that will allow it to use less power. Let us know what you plan to do I might have a marx transformer or 3 laying about. Dont know the shipping to Minnesota.......


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks, I removed the Lionel watchman as it doesn`t fit in with the Marx stuff anyways.
I`m running acc. power too the pressure switch now on the Marx shanty and I think that will work out ok.
I like the track clip way but unless ya run the transformer at least half open there isn`t enough power and yepper we oiled everything up good.
I have a couple more transformers but thanks for the offer, we`ll see how it goes from here.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

OK, if you add more stuff and need to add more power , just remember you can power them directly from the second transformer as long as the transformers are phased, then the ground can activate the accessories. I got lots of Lionel, American flyer and some Marx stuff on my layout, if they all were powered from one transformer the train wouldn't run good luck, have fun, and cool stuff!


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Here is one of my "Tinplate Saves" recently. Got this 258, to originally steal the motor out of it, to put into a 1688E, and wound up not doing it. I decided to restore the 258, and got another motor later, for the 1688E. This is just one of two 258's that got restored, with matching 1689W tenders. Painted on Black, and the other Gunmetal.
First photo as it arrived, others are the after:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looking good doc!


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

That`s really neat teledoc, I haven`t seen that model before.
You sure did a great job restoring it, thanks for sharing. 

I`m going to experiment with hooking up the Marx watchman shanty to a rail clip again, I`m thinking if the clip wire goes to one terminal on the shanty then run a wire from the ACC terminal on the transformer to the other outside rail then to the other terminal on the shanty.
Must be a way to get full power to the shanty using a clip.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Just run the power wire directly to the shanty, the other wire to the rail clip ( ground). That will give you full power. When the wheels of the train hit the clip, they will complete the ground for the circuit. Wheels need to be clean. I use alcohol and a scotchbrite pad. Also good for cleaning track.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks, I wired it up that way and if I roll a car over the clip it works perfect but if I run the train it doesn`t work. Unless I run the train wide open then it works, I have the wire on the ACC side and tried both terminals.

I`m going back to the pressure switch as its more reliable.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Very nice recovery, hard to tell the "after" is the same locomotive.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Final result of the Marx shanty.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mouFoiZoITM


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

*The other 258 & 1689W*

Here are some more photos of the two 258 locos, and the 1689W tenders that got restored. Both the locos and tenders all needed work to restore them. I'm happy with the results. The earlier post showed how I got the one 258, the second one had a serious bend in the cab roof, and other issues. The tenders were pretty rusty and pitted, and overall dirty.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

*Some more tinplate waiting for restorations*

Here is the stable of 1681/1681E locos that are waiting to be stripped, painted, and trim parts, which need to ordered. Two were basically nothing more than the shells, but I have enough motors to install in them. Just need to get the time to finish re-assemble motors, and do the body work on all three. The one all Red was a donor from TJcruiser, just to push me over the edge and get into Tinplate/Prewar. I also have two 1661T tenders to mate with these, and just need to find one more, for three complete loco/tenders.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Got a Marx beacon light today.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xVwp4lMf98


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice stuff doc, post the reassemble pics. Good job on the railings. 
Pitchy, I never realised how much stuff marx made. Never knew they made a becon tower. Btw, nice job getting it spinning. It works better then mine, never did get it to work well. I'll try some extream bending next. It beats me buying an aquarium pump and a tube to improve air flow.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Here`s what I did, I held it up to a light looking through it from the bottom side then bent the blades until they were all the same with about a 1/32 amount of light between the wide edge of the blade and the housing.
Man o man I hope that made sense.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

It did, but the video shows it great too


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Got the flashing signal light hooked up, any info about the circuit breaker ?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCzbZHfCPwA


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

And the circuit breaker vid.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Ld7_C4_jEk


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can manually trip it, but does it actually detect shorts on the track?


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You can manually trip it, but does it actually detect shorts on the track?


Seems to work as intended. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0MgEaKQDUI


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Just checking.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Cool pitchy, the crossing signal works great. I have one but it didn't have the copper leaves for the track. So I dont have the wig wag effect. I could do it but I got 3 other things controlled from that track, so good enough is good enough 
The circuit breaker works better then I thought , automatically resets too. Nice.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

pitchy said:


> Got the flashing signal light hooked up, any info about the circuit breaker ?


Somehow the oriental rug goes purrfect with the Marx layout. Looking good.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

big ed said:


> Somehow the oriental rug goes purrfect with the Marx layout. Looking good.:smilie_daumenpos:


Thanks big ed, it kinda muffles the track noise too.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

pitchy said:


> Thanks big ed, it kinda muffles the track noise too.


You made the copper plates (thingies) for the rail?

If so what gauge copper did you use and where did you get it? At a craft store like Michael's?
Never been to one.
I have a few original (whatever you call those) thingies and wanted to make some more.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

big ed said:


> You made the copper plates (thingies) for the rail?
> 
> If so what gauge copper did you use and where did you get it? At a craft store like Michael's?
> Never been to one.
> I have a few original (whatever you call those) thingies and wanted to make some more.


Yes I did make the clips but I have no idea what gauge it is, about the thickness of a piece of paper.
I had chunk of it laying around for a long time and probably got it with a box of junk.
Real easy to make, I insolated the rail with electric tape then formed the clip over the rail.
I soldered the wire to the clip.
Sorry if I`m not much help.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Hope nobody minds me having a little fun and posting video`s, here`s one in the dark.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKmCIcTAtPY


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

You post um, we'll watch them


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

sjm9911 said:


> You post um, we'll watch them


Cool, big ed, I think the copper I used for the track clips would be called shim stock and may be available at Ace hardware or a hobby shop.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I cleaned up the Old Marx Station and placed it on my Gang car line.








I had to use O27 track. The O gage was too wide.



I tried to save as much of the original paint as I could.



Overall I am happy and it now has a nice perch to be enjoyed.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Very cool T-Man.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Thanks! I watched some of your videos . MARX can be a lot of fun. I am still confused on the copper pieces and why you need them? I would think the isolated rail would be enough. Or is it the simple fact you use it to solder to?


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

T-Man said:


> Thanks! I watched some of your videos . MARX can be a lot of fun. I am still confused on the copper pieces and why you need them? I would think the isolated rail would be enough. Or is it the simple fact you use it to solder to?



Ya lost me about the isolated rail, I`ve seen where ya can buy isolated rail track but the old 027 rail isn`t that way that I know of.
I`m kinda new to the Marx stuff and the clips I`m learning as I go.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For an isolated rail you remove it from the track and insulate with some thin cardboard, the center rail. Pull the tack pins or replace with plastic pins. This is an isolated rail. Hook power to your gizmo run the common to the isolated rail. The wheeled axle grounds the gizmo , from the isolated rail t the opposite rail , and it works.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Yepper but before that back in the Marx early days it was the clip.

Here`s a article.
http://www.thortrains.net/maracc9.html


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I am not familiar with the clip but for it to work it would have to be isolated from the rail it sits on.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Yep, I use electric tape under the clip.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

T-Man said:


> I am not familiar with the clip but for it to work it would have to be isolated from the rail it sits on.


Tman, are you sure? I thought I read about it from you? The peices of metal put over the track? Maybe on your crossing post thread? I could be wrong. It was used instead of the isolated rail in marx stuff, kind of like the lionel pressure switch.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok , while I'm athere my mom's house, I found this that I bought at the flee market this summer. I liked it a lot for 3 $ it needed a home. It's hornby.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Nice!

The only thing I did with track was an uncoupler that had a plate on the track. Nothing with insulate clips on track. The tape would work well.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

What I don`t understand about using a isolated rail is how do you break it up so a flashing signal works?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Now your asking hard questions. Here is the man's thread. Just cut the track in a few peices, then insulate between the peices. Some reason, can't post the t man's thread. But you got the idea anyway. There is also ways to build circuits and stuff so it flashes automatically. Mine is just solid, but it wouldn't be too much to get it to work.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Hmmmmm, think I`ll stick with the clips, they are period correct for my trains anyway.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

pitchy said:


> Yep, I use electric tape under the clip.





sjm9911 said:


> Tman, are you sure? I thought I read about it from you? The peices of metal put over the track? Maybe on your crossing post thread? I could be wrong. It was used instead of the isolated rail in marx stuff, kind of like the lionel pressure switch.


I think your right about T man having a video or post about these clips. Though I can't dig it up.:dunno:



pitchy said:


> What I don`t understand about using a isolated rail is how do you break it up so a flashing signal works?


Here is what T made,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2681&highlight=insulated+rail


In here http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=17668&highlight=insulated+rail
is a picture of an original, antique, classic, hard to find Marx track clip that they used. 
Notice the second picture you can see what insulates the piece. they made long and short ones. Two or maybe three different sizes I can't find out much about these clips. I wish I had a bunch more they work great and are easy to just lay on the rail. When the train that passes over them with ease. Easy to take up and move to another spot if need too. Look they even have a part number on it.


*Shim stock and may be available at Ace hardware or a hobby shop.*
Thanks I will have to write this on my to do list before I forget.

They are ( or were back then) for sale, In the above thread at post #28 there is this mentioned, http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=203772&postcount=28

I went to the site to find them and couldn't, I must have found them back then from what I said. If I said they were expensive with the shipping I probably deleted them from my mind.

If anyone goes to the site, trainpartsformarx.com and find them tell me where they are. 

You can regulate the duration of play of what ever your using these for by making different lengths, I guess. I like them, it is on my list now so I don't forget. 

T Man.....you cut that curve and epoxied it, wouldn't it be easier to form one of these on a curve? I wonder if a long one would even form? A short one should work?


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks for the info.
Here`s what I found on Grossmans site for clips in the accessory section.

367

7" Accessory Rail Clip
$4.00 

http://www.trainpartsformarx.com/shoppingcart.htm#ACCESSORIES


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

pitchy said:


> Thanks for the info.
> Here`s what I found on Grossmans site for clips in the accessory section.
> 
> 367
> ...


I was looking somewhere else, you think they would have it in numerical order.

7 in Accessory Rail Clip
Item # 367
$4.00	
quantity
2
$8.00

1 1/2 in Accessory Rail Clip
Item # 368
$3.00	
quantity
5
$15.00

Item total:$23.00
Shipping and handling Shipping and handling: (to 07080) $6.00
Estimate shipping and tax

Total:$29.00 USD
This is for 2 7" and 5 1 1/2" clips.

I guess $6 bucks for shipping is not that bad? Though it probably only costs them a buck.

For 2 long ones and 5 short ones with shipping it would be $29 bucks.
I wonder if that comes with the wire attached, I guess it includes the insulated piece on it.
Be nice if they had a picture.

I still think it is cheaper to get a sheet of the copper stock and some wire and just used the electrical tape as the insulator. Or maybe buy some kind of spray can of insulator stuff. I think I have seen this somewhere. Just spray it on and let it dry and your set.

Still....electrical tape is cheaper and easier.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

> still think it is cheaper to get a sheet of the copper stock and some wire and just used the electrical tape as the insulator.


That`s what I`m doing, just made a video of mine but it will take 15 minutes or so to upload it too u-tube.
The copper I`m using is pretty thin, thicker might form and stay in place better.
Thing is ya can buy a foot square chunk of copper and make lots of them cheap.
Vid. coming soon.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for links Ed, Nice picture on the clip. I have plenty of copper flashing but it may be too thin. If you use a spray try a clear coat. I suspect it is a urethane base and has a plastic feel to it.

Aluminum may work too. To keep the shape but to solder it??? Probably not. A couple more things to try out.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Crude but the idea`s there.


----------



## htscheg (Nov 21, 2015)

Chris Lenero, is that an Ives engine in your pictures? I cant see the numbers too well with my uncooperating eyes...lol


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

pitchy.....Want to hide the wires some?
Flip the clip so the wire is in the inside of the rail?

Then* drill *some holes through the oriental rug in bring them up from underneath. :thumbsup:

I would think a lighter gauge of wire would also work? 
What are you using? 12 or 14?
A lighter gauge would also be easier to hide.

If you want you could eliminate the connector all together, just cut a tin can up into tabs big enough to slip in the underside of the tube rail and attach a wire to the tab with solder and slip it into the rail, it will squeeze up it nicely. Don't solder to the rail itself. You might have to open the tube a hair to slip it up then squeeze it shut. But once up into the tube it will be nice and tight, it won't come out.

That way all the wires come up from underneath and you can't see them or the ugly connectors.
But the oriental rug would need drilling.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

big ed said:


> pitchy.....Want to hide the wires some?
> Flip the clip so the wire is in the inside of the rail?
> 
> Then* drill *some holes through the oriental rug in bring them up from underneath. :thumbsup:
> ...


I am kinda use what I have laying around guy :laugh:, all good ideas and will dress it up as I find some lighter wire.
All good ideas and appreciate the input, I just set this table up about a month ago and have been busy buying stuff for the layout.

On a side note, I noticed a piece of paper in one of the tin caboose`s.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow...a piece of history.

Sell that on e bay for big bucks!


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Here`s another type of clip-on that came with the track.


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

After looking at some of these beautiful pieces, I feel like Chief Brody in "Jaws", when Robert Shaw and Dreyfuss are comparing scars, and Scheider is looking at his appendectomy scar!:goofball:

However, I do have a few pieces that I'm happy with.
The first three were purchased from our Member-to-member sale section:
My 1668 and (not quite) matching tender. Runs smoother than my newer loco's:









My 2643 Observation car:









...........and my 2642 Pullman car:









Now this little piece I got from Fleabay:
An Ives 3251









The engine runs well. But the paint is shot. I want to restore the finish to near factory.
What stops me is the rubber stamped numbers, etc. on the piece. I had a thought:
Would it be a good idea to actually take the engine to a place that makes rubber stamps, have them make stamps with the logos and the numbers to match the original typeset, then rubber stamp them back on after repainting?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey Ron, yea you got some good buys too! I know the sell the stamps on eBay, though I never used them. Others use water slide decals, they can be ordered or made.its not going to be 100 percent original, so I say do what looks great and dosent break the bank. T man, ed or someone else will have some ideas for you!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ed from your thread I got this that I originally posted! http://www.thortrains.net/maracc3.html this link works, I guess I posted it not t man!


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Very nice trains Ronthepirate.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Something to bump the thread.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looking good T I'm spacing my tinplate out so I can post till the end of the year


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I have a Marx 25000 complete set with box that is buried right now, so need to dig it out for a photo shoot.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hope you don't mind SJM, I would like mine all in one thread under my name. 
I am going to add all mine to Ed's Tinplate thread.
I just reread the thread. I thought I wrote that here already? 
I must have previewed again but never submitted the post.:dunno:
This is the second time I did this in the last few weeks.hwell:


----------



## Frisco Firefly (May 17, 2012)

Over the years I have bought, sold and traded many tinplate items Always like tinplate toys. Found this one many years ago in a flea market. Had the box and even the little wood shells that it shoots.

There is something interesting or unusual about it. Can anyone see it.?


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Possibly the springs on the axles in the second photo, which would give it recoil motion. That's my guess.


----------



## Frisco Firefly (May 17, 2012)

Notice the threads on the barrel. This toy was made just after WW2. Must have been a lot of surplus military parts after the war.
Robert


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Almost looks like a copper tube as the barrel.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Made 1946,








Copy and paste,

During World War II the Frank Curran Company of Downers Grove supplied hand grenades for the US Army. When the war was over, rather than discard the remaining grenade parts, through a stroke of entrepreneurial genius, the remaining pieces were turned into a child's toy. The Curran Company created the Howie Cannon. The barrel of the cannon was once a hand grenade detonator. The trailing leg was once the "Spoon". Where the axle passed through was once where the grenade pin would have been.

The toy came in a least 2 styles of boxes and came with wooden artillery shells. The shells are dropped down the barrel. The spring loaded crank at the end of the barrel is turned. When it reaches the drop in the cam the powerful spring shoots out the shell. I have used steel brads as shells and there is a real danger of putting ones eye out.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Here are 2 of my favorites: Lionel's O-Gauge Blue Comet from about 1936 and my JAD Lines Standard Gauge Hiawatha. At about 40 years old, it's one of the newer pieces in my collection, but I still consider it to be tinplate because of its construction.


----------



## pitchy (Nov 18, 2015)

Cool canon Ed and beautiful loco`s bluecomet400


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Lehigh74 said:


> My wife got one of those for me a few years back. Nice little toy. The box is in the attic somewhere under the platform and says made in Russia if I remember correctly. Here is a photo of the skate key.
> 
> View attachment 101642


I finally found the the box for this. All the text on it is in Russian except the stamped "Made in Russia" and the bar code.


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

I just acquired a bunch of tinplate stuff. I'll have to create a new thread to showcase it all.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

MuhThugga, let's see it!! Any hidden treasures??


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

Almost all of it is repop stuff: 381E, 392E, Dorfan Crane, and the 840 Power Station to name a few. I have some pictures that I will be posting up shortly. I will most likely be selling the buildings since I don't have room for them.


----------



## Pine Creek RailRoad (Jan 20, 2016)

*Tin*

SJM9911,
Here ya go, a couple of Beauties old and new!

PCRR/Dave


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

picked these up today at train show in savannah, ga


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Nice find Cole. Hope I look that good when I'm 76years old.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Marklin HO, 1949-'51...on the way to the dumpster when I intercepted them some years back. The O1 runs just fine right out of the box, wrapped in a newspaper from 1956...










I have three of these...



















More diecast than tinplate, the elephant ears on this O1 are tin...


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

"ESSO", Now that is a blast from the past!! Nice save though.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Nice purchase, cole226!!


----------



## Rip Track (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow shaygets, nice find or save! My first ever set had similar passenger coaches with the F800 locomotive. It's currently mothballed at a sibling's house.&#55357;&#56853;

For tinplate, feast your eyes on this!

http://marklinstop.com/2015/11/charming-tinplate-wonderlands-by-photo-holzapfel/


----------



## marklinstop (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's some tinplate pieces from my collection: 

a Marklin tunnel dating from about 1904: 

https://collectormetric.com/marklinstop/marklin-2526-1-ff878725-3c99-44f7-b5bd-ec8dc01adceb

a large tinplate Marklin station, from around the same period. I have since restored some of the railings: 

https://collectormetric.com/marklinstop/marklin-zentralf631b770-3193-4901-a061-ee22a36a0571

a cattle ramp, in O Gauge from Marklin: 










enjoy!

Paul


----------



## Rip Track (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi Paul! Welcome to Modeltrainforum. 

I love the material on your page that I linked. I can't honestly say I'm into tinplate, but I enjoyed how everything appears together in the videos. 

I hope I didn't commit some sort of faux paux with the link.


----------



## marklinstop (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks very much for sharing the link with everyone! When I came across the group in Germany I just had to share their photos and videos with my readers on Marklin Stop I was just amazed at the tinplate village they created. 

Thanks also for the welcome! 

Paul


----------



## Pine Creek RailRoad (Jan 20, 2016)

*New Tin*

Gentlemen,
Took delivery on my new 305 Hellgate ridge this week, got to say it's definitely big enough to add to my Christmas layout next year. One Beautiful hunk of Tin!

PCRR/Dave


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Nice Brigde! Enjoy! :thumbsup:

Now for some old tin.

I added two coaches the 2440 and 2441. Tin passneger cars are always on my list for the right price! I have owned a 2440 for years so now I have the whole set of three.

[


----------



## Pine Creek RailRoad (Jan 20, 2016)

*Unique piece of Tin Plate*

TeleDoc,

I agree with Guns 100%, that sir is a unique Tin Plate Train!

PCRR/Dave


Here are my Original and Repro 263E Work Trains side by side on the PCRR Tracks.


----------



## mike77406 (Feb 7, 2016)

Operator error on my part.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

mike77406 said:


>


Didn't work Mike.


----------



## emmetd (Aug 1, 2012)

263e mth lionel


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice emm, big ed would be proud


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

emmetd said:


> 263e mth lionel





sjm9911 said:


> Nice emm, big ed would be proud


Blue Comet is nice anyway you look at it.
CNJ:smilie_daumenpos:
Needs one more passenger car?


----------



## emmetd (Aug 1, 2012)

have 2 610's and a 612. did not have room for second 610.:dunno:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

emmetd said:


> have 2 610's and a 612. did not have room for second 610.:dunno:


After I posted that and was re-looking at the picture, I figured that was the reason why.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

It's been some time since anyone added to this, so here goes:


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice looking lineup.

Just thinking, collectively there's couple hundred years of fun there.😍


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

I restore Marx Tinplate. I just love the looks of the Marx trains. Once you get it into your noodle that Marx are not scale, but toys, then you can really enjoy them.

Dan


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Very, very nice "toys".
Beautiful restorations. 

Magic


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Lionel Classics #7!!


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

Is that loco brass or brass plated or colored ?
Dan


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Panther said:


> Is that loco brass or brass plated or colored ?
> Dan


I'm not sure--how can you tell the difference?


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Panther said:


> I restore Marx Tinplate. I just love the looks of the Marx trains. Once you get it into your noodle that Marx are not scale, but toys, then you can really enjoy them.
> 
> Dan


This is great stuff--especially the SP Daylight!!


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

Here is my marx mercury i cleaned up that has a working sparking mechanism.
I cleaned up shell by a lite polishing and cleaned up the motor .

It really runs nice and sparks as i tested it, the top lever disengages the grinding wheel gear from the large gear , the large gear always spins as it is engaged to the double geared motor unless unscrewed off motor frame which i did.

I read that this was marx first double gear motor , i do run it but without the sparker engaged as i also read these were known to overwork the motor and often found nowadays with the mechanism missing.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

Dieseler;
I have that very same locomotive. Yes, it was the first double reduction geared motor made by Marx.
Yours appears in a little better condition then mine is. I do not plan to restore the shell, but do plan to fix up the motor.
I wonder if that repair takes away from the original vintage value of the Loco ?

Dan


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

Panther said:


> Dieseler;
> I have that very same locomotive. Yes, it was the first double reduction geared motor made by Marx.
> Yours appears in a little better condition then mine is. I do not plan to restore the shell, but do plan to fix up the motor.
> I wonder if that repair takes away from the original vintage value of the Loco ?
> ...


What repair are you planning on doing such as just cleaning it up or ?

Cleaning it up some getting the grime off motor and lightly polishing the shell to protect its original finish in my opinion is not harming the original vintage perhaps just preserving it from further deteriorating

Would love to see your shell and motor as personally i do not often see this particular engine ..


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

Dieseler;

I plan to completely disassemble the motor, replace the brushed, clean the armature, deep cleaning of entire motor.. If I were restoring the shell I would completely rebuild the motor.
Now having a second look at the Loco, the spark assembly is missing the wheel. Could you post a photo of your motor for comparison.

Dan


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I really don't think fixing the motor so it runs well will negatively effect the value. Unless it's mint like condition, it will likely just add to the value. That beeing said , most stuff , unless mint is loosing value. It's the nature of the hobby now........


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

Its in post 140 here is another picture in this link that may show the motor better in this link under 
Mercury 635 the far right you can click on it to enlarge it i cannot copy and paste picture here as its clearly copyrighted.

Link- http://www.marxtinplatetrains.com/marx_guide_locos.htm

I see yours is missing the round stone wheel which has a rod going thru it with a small brass gear on its end in that assembly is the lever the contains the flint.
I can take a picture of mine if you need to see it.

You may need a donor engine for one though as i do not think these are reproduced or with some luck 
Robert Grossman Marx parts man may have one as he does carry some parts not listed just mention it for an electric #635 as the windup sparkler is different although i did not see one on the not listed list he sent me when i ordered some CV parts.


Your motor will polish out very nice as the grease and oil actually saved it from rusting out the surface rust will polish right off, your shell i wish i could say the same as that rust on it will only worsen with time in my opinion .
I lucked out as my shell was rust free.


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

I have several parts motors, that I can get the sparker parts I'm missing. They appear the same as those on mechanical engines.
The attached picture is a restored Marx motor the way I do it.
I purchased Walt's disk with all of his Marx photos and info. A great disk for about $25.00.


Dan


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

Here is excerpt from what i read comparing them.


This gray electric Mercury freight engine is equipped with a sparkler. The Mercury was the only electric engine Marx ever outfitted with a sparkler. It was not a good idea and was abandoned quickly. It is more common to find these engines with the sparkler guts stripped out than intact. The pressure applied by the sparkler unit made the motor overwork.

Unlike the sparklers on the clockwork motors that operated off simple gravity the switch (at the stack) 

Referring to the electric below in article

On these units pressed the flint against the grinding wheel. I have two of these engines and both are very tempermental. A little too much pressure and the motor freezes. Not enough pressure and the flint doesn't engage (no sparks).


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Just picked this set up this week. All it needs is a pair of motors and it's good to go.


----------



## Steve "Papa" Eastman (Jan 27, 2016)

This same motor minus the sparking unit also came in some CP locomotives. They had extra weights and came with a few more 8 wheel cars than most sets. Not the wheel base is a bit longer on these prewar DR motors.

Steve


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Here's a never-before-documented prewar outfit, #6521WX. This was a promotional outfit put together by Lionel for the Quackenbush Department Store in Paterson, NJ. It's been in my family since the 1970s when my Dad acquired it in a trade. I brought it to York for Bruce Greenberg to photograph for his upcoming book; here's the end result of a very informative time spent with Bruce while he took the photos. He is looking for items such as this for his next book; please contact him if you have anything. 
View attachment Lionel6521wx.pdf


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok , so I got this for 3 bucks. I never seen one before, or at least don't remember it. Probably standard scale as it's big. The guy selling it had some Lionel stuff, cheap, but I don't have room or time.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

At least you don't have to rewire it.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Good point! Lol.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Panther,

Just seeing this thread. FABULOUS work on the Marx loco restorations!

I wonder if you can comment on how you are restoring / reproducing the color/text graphics on the sides of the locos? "Army Supply Train" and "Marlines", for example.

???

Thanks!

TJ


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

tjcruiser said:


> Panther,
> 
> Just seeing this thread. FABULOUS work on the Marx loco restorations!
> 
> ...


Every single decal I make the artwork is Hand done by me. I spend hours if not days with a magnifying glass to get every single detail I possibly can. Then I print them onto Papilo decal paper, clear coat them then cut them out and apply the, then a couple coats of sealer over the applied decal.

Dan


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

*New additions to my tinplate collection*

Here are some new additions to my Tinplate collection:

The first few photos are the "BLACK" frame 1500 series freight cars, which were issued first. The second group are the "RED" frame cars, which were issued later.







The 1512 Gondola







The 1514 Box Car







The 1515 Tank Car







The 1517 Caboose with red body & roof







The 1517 Caboose with red body & brown roof







The 1514 with RED frame







The 1515 with RED frame







The 1517 with RED frame







The 1514 Boxcars side by side comparison







The 1515 Tank cars side by side







The Cabooses side by side







The BLACK framed freight 







The complete BLACK frame set

The 1512 gondola for the RED frame is missing, and is one of the hardest to find. (Still looking to find one!!!)

The 1512 Gondola was found with the 1506L, 1588, & 1689E locos.

The 1514 Boxcar was found with the 1506/L/M, 1511, 1588, 1681E, & 1689E locos.

The 1515 Tank car was found with the 1506/L/M, 1508, 1511, 1588, & 1689E.

The 1517 Caboose was found with the same line up as the 1515.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Jerry,

Just out of curiosity, let's compare the size of these freight cars to their Lionel Jr. counterparts. Can you add the 1500 series lengths? ...


1677 gondola: 7-1/8" box, 7-1/2" frame

1679 box car: 7-1/8" box, 7-1/2" frame

1680 tanker: 6-5/8" tank, 7-1/2" frame

1682 caboose: 6-5/8" tank, 7-1/2" frame

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

TJ, Per Your request for the dimensions of the 1500 series:

1512 Gondola body 5 5/8" - frame 5 3/4"

1514 Boxcar body 5 5/8" - frame 5 3/4"

1515 Tank car body 5" - frame 5 3/4"

1517 Caboose body 5" - frame 5 3/4"

The Greenberg book shows the frames listed as 6" series, but the true measurement for the frames came up at 5 3/4", which is minus the couplers, and just the frame alone. These cars were initially designed in 1930, by Lionel for the Ives line of trains, and the beginning of "Winner Line" trains, for the cheaper sets. They were designed and made for the low end Outfits, to separate it from Lionel's high end locos. and rolling stock. The 1512-1517, 1679-1682, & 1707-1712 freight cars had these numbers chosen, as they were not previously used by Lionel or Ives in their numbering system. The only link to Lionel was the last two digits of the numbers used. The number 12 meant a gondola; the number 14 meant box car; 15 meant tank car, & 17 meant a caboose, which was standard numbering for Lionel. One particular note for the box car was the addition of "Baby Ruth", which wasn't added until 1936, where the earlier issues didn't have "Baby Ruth" lithographed. This would help in dating the later issues. Also the word "Lionel" only appears on the RED framed cars, which also puts the dates to 1936-37. The earlier issues didn't have "Winner" nor "Lionel" stamped on the bodies.

There are multiple color variations of each of the 1500 series cars, that changed from 1933 to 1937, during each year of manufacture, that are too numerous to list.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, Jerry. Interesting. 1500 series is smaller across the board. I had assumed that, but I don't think I've held these cars side-by-side for an actual comparison.

TJ


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

*1500 & 1600 series comparison*

Here is a comparison showing the difference in size of the 1500 series cars next to a 1600 series car. The 1500 series cars are 4 wheel frames, as compared to the 1600 series cars with 8 wheels. The 1517 below, dates to 1934 because of the orange body & brown roof. The 1682 below, dates to 1937 with red body & red roof, with nickel journals. The colors, and type of journals are indicators of the date of issue. The 1682, if it had NO journals, would be boxed, with "1682X", on the end flap.


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

*Real "tin plate"*

These cars are truly "tin plate". Through the years they have managed to shed nearly all of their original paint, revealing bona-fide tin-plated base metal.

I picked up this set of three cars at a train show for pretty cheap. The wheels and old latch couplers were a rusty mess.

I dismounted the trucks so I could clean up the rusty wheels and trucks thoroughly. I junked the rusty latch couplers and installed scale dummy knuckle couplers between the cars which look lots better with closer coupling. I buffed the worst of the rust off the removable roofs. Surprisingly, the windows still have their original celluloid glazing.

The aged metal finish gives them real character and is evidence of a long hard working life. I believe these are late 1920's Lionel production, true vintage veterans. I decided to leave the finish as-is and call this train "The Rust Belt Special". I like this 90-year-old train to look authentically old.

I've teamed the cars up with a 1970's Lionel #8040 Scout-type loco and a modified Marx tender on Lionel trucks. The loco and tender have the right width and proportions and features to look good with this train, IMO. The tender has a track wiper-attachment, visible in the photo.

Plastic straws on the axles maintain better wheel gauge so the cars run reliably through different switches. This is one of my favorite tinplate trains and it gets run regularly.


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

*a train built from "junk"*

My train buddy Ed had these three prewar American Flyer O-gauge cars in his junk box for years. He sandblasted parts of one car as a start towards restoration but he was never able to find correct replacements for the three missing roofs.

Ed has passed on and I ended up with these cars. I finally got motivated to fabricate some improvised roofs with cardboard and wood formers. Not original looking, but they have a unique old-time or perhaps foreign look. In any case, it made the cars complete enough to be able to run them respectably.

These cars are rather wide (2-3/8") and they needed the right loco and tender to satisfy my desire for balanced proportions and features (to the extent that tinplate can have "balanced proportions", LOL). I put the prewar Lionel 259 loco together out of miscellaneous parts from Ed's collection. The tender is kitbashed (shortened) from a warped postwar Lionel 6026 shell - a gift from another now-deceased O-gauge train friend.

I did extensive paint touch-up on the cars with a brush, actually a 90% repaint, working around the original lettering and trim.

The entire train was built from languishing junk. Now it runs, it's fun, I like it. I've just decided to name it "The Phoenix". I already have an "Albuquirky" station on my floor layout.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Ace, Nice job of saving some early relics. The 607's & 608 could date back to 1926. You did a decent job with kitbashing new roofs for the other set. Nice work.:appl::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Doc I always figured those red frames for repaints! I think I have one.... 
Nice job on the flyer stuff, I always wanted some 3 rail flyer but figured that would lead to more buying .......


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

SJM, The Black frames date from 1931 to 1935, with the 1931-33 frames being made by Lionel at the Ives factory, after Lionel bought out American Flyer. The Red frames date 1936 & 1937, made in N.J. plant in Irvington. One really hard to find Red frame, would be the one that had Gold painted indented inserts on the frame, which belong to the Mickey Mouse outfits. The other cars of the Mickey Mouse set were the 1518, 19, & 1520, with the Red frame and gold painted inserts.


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

*prewar Flyer Minneha!ha! train*

Here is another prewar American Flyer O-gauge tinplate train, the "Minnehaha".

I got this train as a prize/gift from a train forum friend a few years ago, sans motor. I understand motors were not a strong point with prewar Flyer. For a while I ran the cars with a substitute loco and improvised tender/adapter car (prewar Flyer 1121 tender refitted with Lionel trucks) to couple to the articulated cars, as shown in first photo. In this first photo, the Minnehaha loco is posing on a non-operable junker chassis.

Eventually I figured how to adapt a Marx double-reduction motor to fit in the Minnehaha loco, which has a very narrow body. The second photo shows how I carved the E-unit housing for clearance and fabricated a swiveling hanger bracket which attaches the motor inside the loco shell.

The Minnehaha cars are very simply-constructed lightweight metal shells. I put paper in the windows to mask the hollow interiors. The blue plastic straws on the axles maintain better wheel gauge for reliable operation through switches. The fourth photo includes a Marx wind-up clockwork M10000 of similar vintage.

The last photo shows the Minnehaha loco fitted with side rods, a bit of work to drill and tap two Marx wheels. There are no drive rods because the motor unit swivels inside the body. In theory, the loco has inside cylinders.

This is a fun lightweight train, very nimble and fast.


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

Posted on another forum i also subscribe to.Took these 2 down from shelf lubed lightly and ran them with dcs remote pretty smooth runners these 156 electrics are.Made in late teens to about mid 1920s.

Had these 2 for many years and one day been saying that for long time will paint both shells as i also have the Janice L. Bennett dry transfers for them which are stored away and are still good used pair last year on a steam engine.

In our conversation years ago she mentioned her father had a license with Lionel to make the dry transfers and passed on then Janice took over for a while and then stopped. She told me why but will keep that to myself.

Still have several envelopes from 2001 of various transfers along with her hand written correspondence along with samples she sent as well .

The one below i had made a new roof from brass taken the measurements from the good shell and it came out wonderful after soldering it on from inside which Lionel did back then also from looking at the original stripped shell . Trouble is i painted it wrong shade of green not dark shade and half to strip it one day and redo. Have the car set for both as well not shown.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice!

Is that manual reverse switch really mounted horizontal (as shown in your photo), or is it just loose there, and would sit differently inside the shell? Just curious!

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

TJ, yes its screw mounted just as seen also there is the same mount on other end on opposite side show in these 2 pictures.
Both 156 engine frames are the same way.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks, Dieseler ... I appreciate the follow-through!

Wishing you continued fun with your restorations!

TJ


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

TJ your welcome it is a lot of fun .


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

The beginnings of my freight set:


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

Original 1931-33 Apple Green 812 Gondola with 4 barrels that open.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Okay Dieseler, what are you hiding in the barrels????? Huh!


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

Teledoc, when received this piece there was nothing in them old coins etc but maybe old air. ; )


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

That’s a shame there was nothing but old air.....LOL. would have been nice to get some sort of surprise!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Dieseler, that's original paint on that gondola?!? Looks pristine!

And,c'mon ... there must have been a bit of aged cognac in those barrels?!?



TJ


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes it is original paint hard to see in pictures but there are a few marks just not many luckily , i do run it slowly with its other cars .


----------



## Coltskurt1! (Nov 24, 2017)

OK, so why can't I see the Photobucket pictures?

No, I'm NOT going to go set up an account if that's what is required...


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Coltskurt1!, Photobucket decided that you had to PAY to use their sharing, to the tune of $399. If you didn’t subscribe, you couldn’t post your photos to other sites. They also deleted previously posted photos, that CAN NO LONGER be seen in old posts to various forums.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Re: Photobucket ... It's very frustrating. There's a LOT of photographic info here on MTF that's been lost. For example, T-Man had dozens and dozens of helpful project how-to threads with photos that have vanished. Very unfortunate.

Going forward, it makes sense to upload photos directly here to MTF, prior to posting them.


----------



## Coltskurt1! (Nov 24, 2017)

teledoc said:


> Coltskurt1!, Photobucket decided that you had to PAY to use their sharing, to the tune of $399. If you didn’t subscribe, you couldn’t post your photos to other sites. They also deleted previously posted photos, that CAN NO LONGER be seen in old posts to various forums.


Thanks. I naturally assumed my 'puter was old. 
Like my trains.


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

Shown 254E along with 800 series freight cars behind it.
This 254E runs smooth.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Fabulous!!!


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Here are the 1500 series freight cars, 1512 gondola, 1514 boxcar, 1515 tank car, & 1517 caboose, in both the RED frame and Black Frame version. They were initially introduced under "Lionel-Ives", from 1931 to 1935, and later under just Lionel name. They were mostly found in Promotional sets. They were matched with the 1506L Clockwork loco, 1588 Clockwork, & the 1689E powered loco. The earlier versions came with the Black Frame, and the later issues were Red Frames. The Red Framed cars were issued with the Clockwork locos, and the Black Frame version was issued with a Black 1689E with black 1689T tender. The box for the 1689 locos was marked as 1689EX, designating the tender had an automatic coupler (Box coupler)









This is the early version 1514 boxcar, with a brass knob door handle, without any "Baby Ruth" markings.









This is the later version 1514, with a punched-out door handle, and now having the "Baby Ruth" logo.









This is a side by side comparison of both 1514 boxcars. The left car has NO Lionel stamping, and a dark blue roof. The right car does have Lionel stamped, with a Greenish -Blue roof. 









This is the complete consist of the Black Frames.









This is a comparison of both the Red and Black framed freight sets, that were paired with the above locos.

I'm fortunate to have two complete 1588/1588T working locos, and one extra 1588 (kit bashed with a Marx windup motor). I also have the correct 1689E locos, with tenders, in both Black and Gunmetal gray. The Clockwork set would be Set 1549 from 1936, and the 1689E set would be Set 6201E from 1936.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

These are my trains running at a Public display in Manassas, Virginia recently. I took the video before the doors opened to the Public.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jerry, nice post of those 1500 series cars. I spotted this (on eBay) the other day ... a little Lionel Winner catalog from 1932 showing the 1500 cars:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Craignor,

Wow! WOW!!! Those are gorgeous!!!

Aren't you afraid of a shaky hand and The Dreaded Edge?!?

Fabulous looking trains!!!

TJ


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

TJ, what did you search to find the Winner advertisement? Was it a 1932 Lionel catalog, as Lionel had owned the Ives line at that time. The surprising thing is that the 1515 Tankcar wasn’t listed in any of those sets. I have the 1934, 1935, & 1936 catalogs from Lionel, with an original 1935 catalog, the others are Repro. The period from 1930 through roughly 1937 saw many changes with the things published or offered by Lionel.

My thought was that Lionel was taking a big gamble acquiring Ives with the Stock Market crash and the beginning of the Depression. From 1931 to 1937-38, and the inclusion of the Mickey Mouse sets, Joshua Lionel Cohen survived the worst of the Depression.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

tjcruiser said:


> Craignor,
> 
> Wow! WOW!!! Those are gorgeous!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks. I don’t worry too much...that’s what the big flanges are for right?

Look at Dieseler above, he is a lot closer to the cliff than me.

One thing that I do need to watch out for is the kiddies, some like to touch the trains as they go by.:dunno:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Brave man, Craig ... and a noble one, at that. Enjoy the FABULOUS holiday layout!

Jerry -- See my PM and my email to you ... with the pamphlet (not really a full catalog) attached.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

TJ,

There were so many young boys at this show, most were in a “Toy Land trance” watching the trains go around...its great seeing people, especially kids enjoying the trains, that what keeps me coming back.

Here is one of them:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Re: Photobucket ... It's very frustrating. There's a LOT of photographic info here on MTF that's been lost. For example, T-Man had dozens and dozens of helpful project how-to threads with photos that have vanished. Very unfortunate.
> 
> Going forward, it makes sense to upload photos directly here to MTF, prior to posting them.


It should be hundreds and hundreds.
Scr ew Photo Bucket I hope they go under !
Never liked them anyway.:smokin:

Merry Christmas and Happy New years to you and the family tj.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Craig -- That's the PERFECT Christmas spirit. Good for you for giving the young boys and girls a wonderful train show!

Ed !!! -- Great to hear from you! Very best wishes to you and yours for a peaceful Christmas and all good things throughout the year ahead!

TJ


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

All original 656 cattle car time period 1935-1950. Sorry for blurred picture


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

All original? Looks FLAWLESS! You have some nice treasures, Dieseler!


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

tjcruiser said:


> All original? Looks FLAWLESS! You have some nice treasures, Dieseler!


Thanks TJ,
i notice not too much talk in this forum section on "tinplate" so i try to add a picture here and there.
Love prewar and old things of the past and enjoy modern also but something about prewar the simplicity of them perhaps along with being colorful.
There is a spot on bottom door rail left side and i another similar on other side , wish i could have took a better picture as it is still nice still retaining its shiny appearance for its age.
I do run all the trains to enjoy as i figure the kids one day will just sell them but do try and keep them nice and not abused for the next owner down the road.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Dieseler, there are a few of us Diehards involved in Prewar Tinplate, more than you think.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

408e reporting for duty, sir.


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

Craig that is a beauty and like very much the lights up front.
Thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Craig, Showoff!!! It is a real beauty, and looks like new. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Dieseler said:


> Craig that is a beauty and like very much the lights up front.
> Thanks for sharing the picture.


Thanks. I love the lighting too. One cool feature with the Protosounds 2 system is that there is a soft key button that turns the 2 “auxilery lights” on or off. 

What would be super cool, is if there was a button that would make them flash back and forth like ditch lights.

Maybe you run with them off after Epiphany.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

teledoc said:


> Craig, Showoff!!! It is a real beauty, and looks like new. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks, I got it on EBay, it is new old stock, from 2011. I won it with a nice low auction price, and the seller had a 30 day money back guarantee. 

This was all key, as there is no longer a warranty on the item.

I had to show it off, no one around here cares.:laugh:


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

You guys seem interested, so here is a movie of the train running a few laps around my trainroom’s temporary test loop.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Craig, that’s the whole point of this forum, and subjects where you can post, like this one. Neat video.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

teledoc said:


> Craig, that’s the whole point of this forum, and subjects where you can post, like this one. Neat video.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Tom_C (Jan 8, 2016)

Craig. One word: Widescreen. 

Nice video.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Craig,

I'm LOVIN' your 408. Beautiful!!!

Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Tj and all,

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks for the video Craig it was nice to watch.


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

Orange 248 made in 1927-1929 type 5 motor single reduction spoke wheels, strap headlight and combination couplers.
It is redone in its original color who ever did it knew what they were doing as paint is nice.
It runs smooth pulling the 600/2600 cars.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice looking 248! Crisp!!!


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

408e and cars ... beautiful! Fun soundtracks, too. "Next stop Chicago!"

TJ


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks Tj,

We just booked our trip to the TCA Convention in Rhode Island in June. Maybe I will see you there.

Can’t wait.


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

Original 814 automobile furniture car, the other brakewheel is there just did not show due to angle of picture i guess.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

I was winning bid at public auction on this lot.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

*Ives 1595 Set (1931)*

I won this on eBay, this past weekend, at a really decent price. It is the 1506 Wind-up Loco, followed by the 1507 Tender, 1515 Boxcar, and the 1517 Caboose. The only item missing in this auction was the 1512 Gondola, which I have to add to this Set. The Set would be Set# 1595. 







This is a transition piece, dated 1931-32, which is after Ives was bought out by Lionel, in 1929. It was manufactured by Lionel, in Bridgeport, Ct..


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

Cole those are nice and like the Shell 815 tank as we have the pea green one.
Tele thats also a very nice looking windup set.
Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Dieseler, I got lucky with the description, not stating that it was Ives, or Lionel. I grabbed it for $70, as a Set. Only thing missing would be the Box, and a circle of 2 rail track. The auction did include 3 rail track, which got added to the pile. :appl:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice acquisition, Jerry ... great condition. It pays to bid with 2 seconds left on the clock ... even when TJ is breathing down your neck! 

Great little loco train. I'm happy it landed on your doorstep!!!

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Jerry, I have to correct your loco I.D., I believe ...

The 1501 and 1503 locos are smaller than what you show above. 1501 and 1503 were both red with black frame. 1501 had NO side rods, 1503 DID have side rods, as you note.

However, what YOU have is a 1506 ... a LARGER loco. This came in a few versions ... 1506L with battery-operated light ... black with red frame. I suspect that's what you have. The 1506 (no L) was all red, with a blank boiler front ... no light, no bezel.

When looking at pics, here's an easy way to see if 1501/03 vs. 1506: the 1501/1503 have a frame that extends AFT of the loco cab, whereas the 1506 frame ends in line with the loco cab. Also ... the 1506 has a pattern of 4 round "dots" just forward of the cab (on it's longer boiler casing), whereas the 1501/1503 lacks those 4 dots.

So ... you have a 1506 ... version with side rods, no battery light.

Hope that clarifies a bit.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

From rear to foreground (from my collection) ...

1501

1503

1506L


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

TJ,
As I said in the personal email, I have been studying these windups pretty closely. I agree with the extended floor on the 1501/1503 locos, with the floor even with the end of the cab on the 1506. Now here is where there is a little snag. Although, the Ives line & Lionel-Ives line were offered from 1931-1933, the Ives clockworks were actually made by Lionel. The Steam locos were numbered 1501, 1503,& 1506. None of these three, had headlights, or battery compartment. Looking at the Ives website, the 1501 & 1503 both have two sandpipes, No dots near cab, no headlight. The 1506 Ives, has single sandpipe, with 4 dots forward of cab, NO wiring or headlight. This Ives 1506 was the precursor to the later Lionel 1506, which was improved with adding battery compartment, headlight, with switch, that got the designation 1506L. MY new set is headed by the IVES 1506, not the LIONEL 1506L. The boiler was used as an Ives issued 1506, the Lionel-Ives, and later Lionel locos.

My observation with the 1506L, is the bottom frame was retooled, and had the frame stamped, to provide the opening for the battery. The switch assembly, and bracket clips, which should be totally separate from the windup motor. The motors on the earliest issues, have the threaded Ives key, using up Old Ives stock. The later motors used, were Lionel’s issues, with the square post for the “ skate key style” key. This Transition period is a conglomeration of both Ives parts & Lionel parts, until all the Ives stock was depleted. Do you agree or disagree with this observation??? This 1931-1934 timeframe is rough for identification purposes. When think I have it figured out, something pops up, that makes me have to rethink things. :laugh::laugh:

I also went back to your old post “Tale of Two Brothers”, and looked at the frames & boilers, and if you observe, the boilers are identical, but the frames are different stamping. They made a different frame to accommodate the battery compartment, with the standard boiler used on the Ives 1506, Lionel 1506(M), and. 1506L locos. The (M) shows up in certain books indicating it was for the Set 1532, Mickey Mouse Train, with the 1509T “Stoker” tender. It is only a frame change.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I have since edited my original post #218, to reflect the correct loco, and indicated the missing car 1512, which I do have to complete it as Set# 1595.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good info, Jerry. I generally agree. I'll delve more into windup motor and locos in the coming days.

Another minor difference between the 1506 series (other than the frame): the boiler fronts were finished differently. No hole or bezel for ALL RED 1506. Small hole and small bezel for another 1506 with black boiler / red frame. And finally, large hole and large bezel / light socket for 1506L ... to accommodate screw-in bulb.

So, to the best of my knowledge, that's two different versions of the 1506 (no L), along with the 1506L with light.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

RED version 1506 with blank boiler front. Note square post for skate-key-style key.


----------



## Ace (Mar 30, 2016)

Not a train item but it's tinplate, I reckon. It has flimsy little red plastic wheels but is otherwise metal construction. It measures 27mm wide, 58mm long, approximately HO size. Curious for an ambulance, it doesn't accommodate a stretcher. There is a nurse in the front passenger seat.

The small logo above the "made in Japan" lettering helped me identify this as T.N. Nomura brand, probably 1950's production. I recently bought this item from an "antiques mall" for $2, a lucky find.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

It's template anything goes! And very cool at that. Looks in good condition too.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

I ran my 408e on a friend’s layout last night.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Craig, even though I couldn't get the video to play, that looks awesome!! There's nothing like the muscle of a 402 or 408E!!

John


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

bluecomet400 said:


> Craig, even though I couldn't get the video to play, that looks awesome!! There's nothing like the muscle of a 402 or 408E!!
> 
> John


Too bad about the video.

Maybe I will see you this week in Rhode Island, I am coming up tomorrow. Will be a Fenway tomorrow for the game.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

The man in Craig's first video to the right of the Hell Gate bridge appears to be a Grey Iron Conductor. #T 5

Grey Iron was one of the few manufacturers that cast figures in iron. They are easily identified with a magnet and being solid cast are a little heftier than the more common hollowcast figures of the day.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Great fun / action with the 408E, Craig!


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

@rkenny, is that the same people that did the sled riders? Ice skaters? That I remember. Now i have to look it up!


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

I don't actually have any sled riders, but I think the figures you're referring to are Barclay.(click the link) 

Often called 'podfeet' because of their bases, They were a prolific manufacturer of hollow-cast figures pre-war. After the war when many manufacturers switched to plastic Barclay persisted with metal cast figures in a smaller size marketed for HO. These smaller figures at about 1 1/4 inches were more ideally suited for O guage (1:43). They ceased production in 1971.

Hollowcast figures were also made by Britains, Charbens, Johillco, Lincoln Logs, Manoil... to name a few.


----------



## ogaugenut (Dec 27, 2012)

Barclay still in business, still making figures: https://www.barclaycompany.com/


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

ogaugenut said:


> Barclay still in business, still making figures: https://www.barclaycompany.com/


The Midi figures I referenced were made from 1958-1971.

The current compamy was started in the 1990s when the trademarks were reacquired.

Barclay Manufacturing Company


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Before and after (WWII)

The larger paperboy is a prewar Barclay that stands 2.25 inches.
The smaller 'Midi' paperboy (also Barclay) is 1.5 inches.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

We rode to the TCA Convention in Rhode Island on the Acela Express, and crossed through the Hell Gate Bridge, a first time for me, I was thrilled, and had to own one.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Craignor said:


> We rode to the TCA Convention in Rhode Island on the Acela Express, and crossed through the Hell Gate Bridge, a first time for me, I was thrilled, and had to own one.
> 
> View attachment 460512
> 
> ...


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Vincent said:


> Craignor said:
> 
> 
> > We rode to the TCA Convention in Rhode Island on the Acela Express, and crossed through the Hell Gate Bridge, a first time for me, I was thrilled, and had to own one.
> ...


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

The oldest train in the bunch, the O Gauge Lionel 252 and cars, this set has been in my family, since it was new, for almost 100 years, and still runs great.

This is the one that started the insanity.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Craignor, not only is the set magnificent, but the care that went into preserving it as well.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Gracias, mi amigo!


----------



## yamawho (Apr 20, 2016)

Never really noticed the tinplate section on this forum ... 
I started getting into tinplate about 5 years ago but it's only been in the last year that I have been adding more. I started off with a Lionel #33 with two passenger cars I found in an antique mall while visiting in Ohio. Here is my latest purchase yesterday with original boxes ...


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Very nice addition to your collection. The boxes look to be in excellent shape also. There is something that makes Prewar Tinplate desirable. :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

That's four sharp-looking cars, Yamawho!


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice. Great shape too.


----------



## yamawho (Apr 20, 2016)

Here are some others ... the top two levels are standard gauge, the 2nd level is new for me as well. It's #8 engine with 337 & 338 period cars.

The 3rd is the MTH PS3 Christmas engine 261e with period cars.
The 4th is my new TCM restored 260e circa 1930 ... the peacock cars are period but restored.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow. Wow! WOW!!! That's an impressive display, Yamawho! Apologies for drooling a bit! 

Thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## yamawho (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks ... I am much more likely to buy tinplate over modern O gauge but post war is not my thing.

Here is one last photo. The top shelf is an MTH LCT 256 PS3 engine and the Great Northern and New Haven three car 700 series passenger sets MTH made to go with these engines.


----------



## trainmeup (Aug 27, 2018)

Great display yamawho. Did you make that shelf yourself or did you purchase it somewhere? I would like to get something like that for my office.


----------



## yamawho (Apr 20, 2016)

I made them using 5/8" pine boards that are actually pieces that are laminated together. They come about 11.5" wide and I have them sawed at the lumber store 3 5/8" wide. This makes the sides and shelves. I used plywood for back.


----------



## Gerard (Dec 26, 2010)

Here's a 1936 Lionel 1069E set that I picked up recently at a train show. 1688E locomotive, 1689T tender, two 1690 coaches, 1691 observation car, and 25-watt 1029 transformer. Also came with the original boxes, but in rough shape, and I'm not sure the outer box is actually a Lionel set box. The gentleman I purchased it from said it was originally his father's set.

I just love these sets and think they're awesome despite being Lionel's "low end" sets of their day and being relatively common/affordable even today.

The little 25-watt transformer makes even the modest 1033 look large, but it works fine for running one of these small trains, and the previous owner put a really nice switch on the power cord.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Gerard, that previous owner did an outstanding job of taking care of that set. It is very beautiful AND it runs.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Nice score Gerard, and the fact it was complete Set. No need to chase the other cars, to make the Set. Just out of curiosity, are the side rods attached by peening the bosses, or are there screws? I’m presuming the bottom plate says Lionel Jr.. :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

That is awesome! Love the fact that it is complete!


----------



## Gerard (Dec 26, 2010)

teledoc said:


> Nice score Gerard, and the fact it was complete Set. No need to chase the other cars, to make the Set. Just out of curiosity, are the side rods attached by peening the bosses, or are there screws? I’m presuming the bottom plate says Lionel Jr.. :smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:


I posted some details/pics of the locomotive in your case study thread. It's a 1936 #2 thin casting variation. Side rods are definitely peened on this one, no screws like my newer 1688s.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

I have been looking for the 431 add on dining car for my LTC set for a year on EBay. After covering all but 2 aisles in the whole meet on Friday, there it was, it turns out it was made by Williams Reproductions, and looks like it was never run. I paid $100.

Ran it today, looks great in the set, runs great, glad I went to York:thumbsup:


----------



## Gerard (Dec 26, 2010)

Craignor said:


> I have been looking for the 431 add on dining car for my LTC set for a year on EBay. After covering all but 2 aisles in the whole meet on Friday, there it was, it turns out it was made by Williams Reproductions, and looks like it was never run. I paid $100.
> 
> Ran it today, looks great in the set, runs great, glad I went to York:thumbsup:


Awesome detail in the interior and a beautiful set.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Gerard said:


> Awesome detail in the interior and a beautiful set.


Thanks.

I did a little research and found this car was made by Williams in 1978...a time when a teenaged Mike Wolf was employed there.

Read this:

http://www.tcawestern.org/williams.htm


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Winner, winner, Williams dinner!

Nice score, Craig! Enjoy!


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Added two new Glenn Snyder shelves to accommodate my Ives set, and future additions.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Gorgeous wall display, Craig!!!

TJ


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks TJ,

My mind already went to the “hmm, I wonder if I have enough room for another 7 shelves to the left?”

The mind is a scary thing.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Forget the locomotive--I want that truck!


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Vincent said:


> Forget the locomotive--I want that truck!


Found it new last week for $20 at Star Hobby in Annapolis, Maryland.

1916 Mack truck, die cast, 1:34 scale.

They had several more on the shelf


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Too funny: Cooper Tires' tagline is "A Square Deal".

Call me nuts, but I prefer my tires round!



Very nice find / addition, Craig!

TJ


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

It might not be a square deal, but I got it for 75 cents US at an open air market today.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Squar deal came from presedent roosevelt, tj. And yes i would rather have round wheels!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

SJM -- yup, Teddy's wisdom. Oh, and if you find some round tires, toss 'em over to Vincent ... looks like he needs a few! 

(Nice find, Vincent!)



TJ


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

How ironic, it's a tire truck.
Dan


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Panther said:


> How ironic, it's a tire truck.
> Dan


LMAO ...


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Here it is! My wife painted some of it, and I added a set of tires.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice, Vincent! Kudos to the Mrs.!


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Finished! And ready to deliver a load of tires!


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Ives 3242 getting an hour of track time before the show opens to the public:


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looking good, and lots of track too boot. Hope it goes well!


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Very nice Craig. Shelf display looks great also. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

2018 has been a year of tinplate for me. I posted a lot of pics at the other place over last 12 months so I thought I'd finally share the love here. Almost everything I own is MTH so new stuff here...


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

One of the few prewar tinplate pieces I own is this 517 that I restored. Here are before and after pics:


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Beachhead, I am amazed at how beautiful modern tinplates are.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Vincent said:


> Beachhead, I am amazed at how beautiful modern tinplates are.


Yeah, obviously I agree. I caught the bug this year. I pretty much scooped up everything I'm interested in though. So when it comes to buying trains, I'm back to modern O gauge only. The tinplate I'm using for my Christmas layout. Next year, I need to clear space for a permanent Standard Gauge layout.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Beachhead,

GORGEOUS tinplate collection. I'm jealous!

Nice job on the tender restoration work, too!

thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

tjcruiser said:


> Beachhead,
> 
> GORGEOUS tinplate collection. I'm jealous!
> 
> ...


Thank you, sir. That's hard for me to comprehend. Less than a year ago, I didn't even know what tinplate/Standard Gauge was! I had to sell a lot of old stuff to come up with the funds this year but it's been a blast. I love it.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have to admit, im jealous of how shiny they are. Looking good. And they still look clasic.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Speaking of that, here's another AF Piper at night shot (I think I put one in the Christmas thread earlier).


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice , the accessories are post war right? And is that a pressure switch?


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

beachhead2 said:


> 2018 has been a year of tinplate for me. I posted a lot of pics at the other place over last 12 months so I thought I'd finally share the love here. Almost everything I own is MTH so new stuff here...


Lookin good!


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

sjm9911 said:


> Nice , the accessories are post war right? And is that a pressure switch?


Accessories are postwar, prewar, and modern. Yes, that's a pressure switch but I kicked it out to the outside rail. Some of the engines were coming in contact with it.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Craignor said:


> Lookin good!


Thanks, Craig :thumbsup:


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

I was remiss earlier in neglecting to post pics of my 400E.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Needs a good weathering job. 

Kidding!

That 400E is pristine. Gorgeous. You're a lucky man!!!

TJ


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

[QUOTE=tjcruiser Needs a good weathering job. 

Noooooo!

Kidding!

Whooh! Scared me there.

That 400E is pristine. Gorgeous. You're a lucky man!!!

TJ (and VM)


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

tjcruiser said:


> That 400E is pristine. Gorgeous.
> 
> TJ


I was inspired by Craignor. He has posted pictures of his nickel trim Blue Comet set on his shelves. I couldn't rest until I had one.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Beachhead,

Glad my trains were an inspiration, with these babies, seeing is believing. The Blue Comet is a beautiful Locomotive, with a awesome paint sceme, looks terrific pulling the bc passenger cars. 

I read a book about the Blue Comet, the original ran from Manhattern to Atlantic City, light blue represents the sky, the cream the sand, and the deep blue the Ocean. Unfortunately the inaugural was in 1929, the kickoff of the depression and the train only lasted a decade or so.

The fleet:


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Craignor said:


> Beachhead,
> 
> Glad my trains were an inspiration, with these babies, seeing is believing. The Blue Comet is a beautiful Locomotive, with a awesome paint sceme, looks terrific pulling the bc passenger cars.
> 
> ...


There it is! :smilie_daumenpos: Thanks for the info.


----------



## Gerard (Dec 26, 2010)

Quick photo of the Christmas tin


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Gerard said:


> Quick photo of the Christmas tin


Gerard, very nice. That station looks really sharp. Is that original, repaint, repro?


----------



## Gerard (Dec 26, 2010)

beachhead2 said:


> Gerard, very nice. That station looks really sharp. Is that original, repaint, repro?


It's a prewar Lionel 137 with original paint as far as I can tell. At some point a previous owner removed the automatic stop unit so I just put in a regular light bracket for a 127. I don't believe anyone has ever reproduced the small 127 or 137 stations, but the originals are fairly common and affordable.


----------



## SoShoresGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

*Christmas Presents*

Santa (actually Daughter in Law) brought me three cars for my ever growing collection. Nothing special except for the thoughts. Nice cars.

654 SHELL Tank Car:








SHELL and my SUNOCO Tank Car:








1679 Baby Ruth:








1679 Baby Ruth and my 655 Box Car (The Baby Ruth is light in weight, no ladders and no brake wheels. I ain't complaining).








652 Gondola (It has the box couplers but they work quite well with the latch couplers It is also heavy for its size):








So, I make a train of a post war whistle tender, 653 Hopper, two box cars, two tankers, one 657 caboose, and if I choose, two 610s and a 612 pulled by a 238E. That locomotive is a beast.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

SoShoresGuy, you have to admit that tinplates are beautiful.


----------



## SoShoresGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

Vincent said:


> SoShoresGuy, you have to admit that tinplates are beautiful.


Guilty.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Love 'em! Great presents!

TJ


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I recently won the bid on a 1508 Commodore Vanderbilt windup. The seller had this described as the 1511 CV. From a quick glance of the photos, it can be mistaken, with it's true identity. The two windup locos share the same outer body, but the frames are the tell tale sign of what it truly is. The 1508 locos, has a windup motor, with a BELL, and an operating headlight. The headlght is battery operated, with a slider type switch, and the original battery was the old "C" cell, that had a paper cover. The modern C cells will not fit, and requires some type of modification. The 1511 loco differs from the 1508, that the motor has an operating Whistle, and NO headlight. The 1508 loco was paired with the "Mickey Mouse 1509T tender, which makes this version more desirable. The 1511 was paired with a 1516T tender. I have both locos and tender combinations, BUT the motors are missing. Lionel's windup motors suffered broken internal parts, and the infamous Zinc Rot. Here is the 1508, and the 1509T.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Great loco find, Jerry!! I'll keep my eyes open for a candidate windup motor (with bell) for you. (I do have one, but it's earmarked for my 1506M plain boiler front loco, on the to-do restoration list.)

Hey, that Stoker tender is in AMAZING condition! What a fabulous find!!!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Teledoc, that's a fascinating post with great pictures.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Thank you Vincent for the compliment. TJ, That particular 1509T stoker was one of the best ones I had looked at. To find it in such good condition, I bit the bullet, and had to have it. Most of the others that I had looked at, were not as complete, or in such great shape. I have two 1511/1516T units, but both lack a fully functioning motor. I just keep searching for working motors, and I think I will eventually find one. Here is the 1511/1516T combo, but the motor has a broken bushing, that lets the motor wind up. It doesn't stay wound up, in the locked position.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL!!!

Is that your repaint work, 'Doc? Very nice job!!!

TJ


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Yes on the repaint, on both of the 1511 locos. The 1508 is exactly how I received it, and is clean enough as it is. Typically my choice of whether to repaint or not is the overall condition, as received. If the paint loss is in the 30% range of paint loss, I will strip and repaint. Some cases are worse than others, and if I can live with the original paint, I prefer to keep it original. I am not a Purist, that the original finish has to be retained.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Great work, 'Doc!


----------



## Panther (Oct 5, 2015)

teledoc said:


> Yes on the repaint, on both of the 1511 locos. The 1508 is exactly how I received it, and is clean enough as it is. Typically my choice of whether to repaint or not is the overall condition, as received. If the paint loss is in the 30% range of paint loss, I will strip and repaint. Some cases are are worse than others, and if I can live with the original paint, I prefer to keep it original. I am not a Purist, that the original finish has to be retained.


Doc;

Very well said. If the original condition is good enough, save it. If the choice is repaint or leave it in a scrape box, repaint it.
My only condition is, I leave the mechanical and appearance as original. 

Dan


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks for the comment Dan. I enjoy looking at the fantastic work you have done, with your Marx collection. It is something to be proud of, when the restorations are better than New appearing. Doing restorations is a labor of love, and what others consider Junk, is far from it. There is plenty of Prewar items, that are simple to fix.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

I got my first Standard Gauge layout going in my trainroom Thurday night, here is a picture from the inaugural run:


----------



## Steve "Papa" Eastman (Jan 27, 2016)

Looks Great
Steve


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow! That's exciting, Craig! What a nice addition to a fabulous train room!

Enjoy!

TJ


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks TJ,

I am very happy with it. I have been wanting my own layout for quite awhile, but was having a hard time figuring out how one would fit in my trainroom, without being in the way.

It is great being able to get the trains off the floor and for me to get off my hands and knees and run them on a tabletop anytime I wish.


----------



## SoShoresGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

Repurposed Tinplate (The title does say "Anything goes").


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Gives a whole new meaning to a “Covered Bridge”:smilie_auslachen:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Actually, that car/bridge would be great modeled in scale. I like it!

TJ


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Looks great, Craig!! You have a nice-looking train room! 

Will you be at York? If so, please stop by my table in the Blue Hall. 


John


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks John,

I will be there all day Friday. I will stop by and see you. What is your location in the Blue Hall?


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Craignor said:


> Thanks John,
> 
> I will be there all day Friday. I will stop by and see you. What is your location in the Blue Hall?



My tables are I-46 & I-47. See you then.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## rudy's railroad (Nov 14, 2015)

That's awesome!:thumbsup:


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

New LTC 381e in Two-Tone Blue with Protosounds 3:














Nice, all the lighting, headlights and lanterns is done by LEDs.

I tested it with 6 State cars, it pulled them all with no problems.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice, Craig!

TJ


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Very cool, Craig. I love it. Nice consist too with matching caboose.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks guys.


----------



## CHOO-CHOO MIKE (Nov 5, 2015)

Cheyenne Sherman Hill show


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Looks great, Craig! 6 State Cars??


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

My green 408e is the bigger boat, and is for pulling my six green state cars.:laugh: 

My State Cars are all green MTH Tinplate Traditions cars: Ca, Co, IL, Md, Nj, and Ny. 411-416. 

I really wanted to test the blue 381e with my six State cars, because you always hear it won’t pull more than three State cars...well it pulls my six State cars with no trouble. Its probably the traction tires that make the difference. 

If I ever find a green 381e with Protosounds 3, I will buy it, and use it to pull my green State cars, along with the 408e.

I am looking for the green LTC baggage State car, “Pennsylvania” to add to the set. 11-40010.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

*Running the Ives 3242 today.*


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi,

These two TCA 2018 Rhode Island convention cars came yesterday, very pleased, and my fleet of boxcars grows.:thumbsup:


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Very Nice. A Question. The video seems to have a bit of recurring stop motion. Is that the recording or does the loco "hesitate" rhythmically?


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Millstonemike said:


> Very Nice. A Question. The video seems to have a bit of recurring stop motion. Is that the recording or does the loco "hesitate" rhythmically?


It’s not the engine lurching, I guess it’s Youtube.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2019)

Mostly reserved for under the tree, but I'm considering a shelf layout.

Emile

View attachment 499354


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Beautiful, Emile! I really like that color scheme!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The chrome definitely works with the colors! Nice Piece! :thumbsup:


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Once in a while I will run some tinplate on the layout.

Bill


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Had to catch up on this one. Glad its still going strong. Keep posting!


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

Lionel's 252 engine pulling some 600 series cars. Enjoy running tinplate .


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

THose are really nice. I love the prewar tinplate. It's larger than postwar, and, well, it's tinplate. It really captures the toy train feeling from a century ago.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

My new Tinplate


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Ooooh, nice.


----------



## Jwh2000 (Dec 4, 2017)

Millstonemike said:


> Ooooh, nice.


Lucky to find this set. New in original boxes.
John


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

Lionel's 251 pulling some 800 series cars.


----------

